# Was lest ihr gerade? - Eure Buchempfehlung?



## Jolie (31 Aug. 2011)

Ausser diesem Thread !!
Finde das ist mal ein Topic, das wir noch brauchen können oder?
Hole mir jedenfalls immer gern Inspiration für neuen Lesestoff von anderen, von daher: bring it oooon!

Ich bin gerade bei Linda Fairstein "Die letzte Chance" (als eBook Download).
Und ich warte schon ewig, dass Alex Cooper endlich ihre eigene TV Serie kriegt, so wie Kathy Reichs Tempe Brennan (auch wenn die TV Serie da so heftig von den Romanen abweicht, dass man echt nur noch von "inspiriert von..." sprechen kann).


----------



## DER SCHWERE (31 Aug. 2011)

*AW: was lest ihr gerade?*

jetzt mal ohne scheiss, das willst du wissen?
ok 
Stuck: Die Rennfahrerdynastie


Nur ganz wenige Namen werden im Motorsport zu festen Begriffen. Der Name Stuck gehört dazu. Er signalisiert Racing pur: Grand Prix und Formel 1, Auto Union und Porsche, Sportwagen und DTM.

Dieses neue Buch mit dem Titel „Stuck“ schildert jetzt die Karrieren von Vater und Sohn Stuck. Einer Rennfahrerfamilie, die ziemlich einzigartig ist. Vater Hans Stuck, der legendäre „Bergkönig“, gehörte von 1934 bis 1939 auf Auto Union zu den Piloten der berühmten Silberpfeil-Epoche. Er löste 1934 nach seinem Sieg im Großen Preis von Deutschland einen nationalen Begeisterungstaumel aus. Vor diesem Hintergrund bietet das Buch auch packende Einblicke in die Zeitgeschichte. Hans Stuck beendete seine Karriere erst 1961, nachdem er mit 60 Jahren noch einmal Deutscher Meister geworden war.

Klar, dass sein 1951 geborener Sohn Hans-Joachim (Strietzel) Stuck ebenfalls Rennfahrer wurde – und zwar ein Weltklasse-Pilot. In der Formel 1, in der Formel 2 (als „König von Hockenheim“), bei den Tourenwagen (DTM-Champion auf Audi 1990) und bei den Sportwagen auf Porsche mit Siegen in Le Mans und dem Gewinn der Weltmeisterschaft 1985. Heute ist Strietzel Stuck Motorsport-Repräsentant des VW-Konzerns. Rennen fährt er „nur noch zum Spaß“. Im Audi R8 oder VW Scirocco. Auf der alten Nürburgring Strecke setzt der bayerische Gaudibursche noch immer Maßstäbe. Und: Auch seine Söhne Johannes und Ferdinand fahren inzwischen Rennen.​


----------



## Muli (31 Aug. 2011)

*AW: was lest ihr gerade?*

Die Idee finde ich gut.

Ich habe gerade das Buch "Nichts" von Janne Teller gelesen! Sehr empfehlenswert!


----------



## Buterfly (31 Aug. 2011)

Hier gibt's sowas ähnliches schon, eure Buchempfehlungen könnt ihr dort abgeben.

Aber da es hier um aktuell gelesene Bücher geht, darf hier gerne weiter diskutiert werden 

Ich lese derzeit gerade "Technische Analyse der Finanzmärkte" von John Murphy, nicht unbedingt für jedermann interessant


----------



## BlueLynne (1 Sep. 2011)

Lese gerade von Brigitte Kronauer 'Berittener Bogenschütze' 

Kronauer ist sprachlich mit das beste, was derzeit in Deutschland geschrieben wird, daher nicht gerade empfehlenswert, wer sich an Sprache und Literatur (also keine Belletrisktik!!) nicht besonders erfreuen kann

einige Monate aus dem Leben eines Dozenten für Literatur, der sich mit Gefühlen und Leidenschaften beschäftigt, selbst aber mit wirklichkeitssüchtiger Sensibilität seine Umwelt betrachtet. Auf einer Reise verändert sich sein Blick auf die Welt. Die Realität und seine scheinbar verborgenen Aspekte, Vorstellungen und Benennungen beschreiben in ihrer Gesamtheit unsere Lebenswirklichkeit (Zusammenfassung Klappentext)

------------------
dann lese ich noch von Gerald Hüther 'Die Macht der inneren Bilder'- wie Visionen das Gehirn, den Menschen und die Welt verändern

wer sich für Gehirnforschung und deren psychologisch und soziologische Bedeutung interessiert für den Hüther ein leicht lesbarer und empfehlenswerter Autor


----------



## DerMarx (1 Sep. 2011)

Die Buchbandreihe "Der Große Bruderkrieg" spielt im Universum des vierzigsten Jahrtausend als Warhammer 40k fan ein muss  Bisher 9 Bände erschienen.


----------



## solefun (1 Sep. 2011)

BlueLynne schrieb:


> Lese gerade von Brigitte Kronauer 'Berittener Bogenschütze'
> 
> Chapeau! Daß sie noch jemand kennt. Bin immer wieder erfreut, wenn nicht nur die sog. "Bestseller" berücksichtigt werden.


----------



## Punisher (1 Sep. 2011)




----------



## Tokko (1 Sep. 2011)

Ich gönne mir momentan "Fever"von Douglas Preston und Lincoln Child.

Habe alle Bücher von denen und kann es nie abwarten bis die was Neues auf den Markt bringen.


----------



## comatron (1 Sep. 2011)

Habe gerade zum 2. Mal "Der Schwarm" von Frank Schätzing am Wickel.


----------



## Chamser81 (1 Sep. 2011)

Ich empfehle alle Bücher von Peter Scholl-Latour!

Dieser Mann spricht nicht um den heißen Brei herum und hat mit seinen Vorhersagen seit Jahrzehnten schon nahezu immer Recht behalten!


----------



## Padderson (1 Sep. 2011)

sehr sinnlich, sehr kurzweilig!


----------



## astrosfan (2 Sep. 2011)

Gerade 2 Hörbücher fertig durch:

Tom Clancy - Dead or Alive 

Schneller als der Tod - Josh Bazell (witzig, schonungslos, krass - ehemaliger Mafiakiller ist jetzt im Zeugenschutzprogramm Arzt im Krankenhaus, super gesprochen von Christoph Maria Herbst ("Stromberg"))


----------



## dasboob (1 Jan. 2012)

Mein Horoskop 2012 ... wenn das alles so stimmt was dort steht dann find ich das neue Jahr klasse :thumbup:


----------



## beachkini (5 Jan. 2012)

The Rosie Huntington-Whiteley Handbook - Everything You Need to Know about Rosie Huntington-Whiteley by Emily Smith




​


> Rosie Huntington-Whiteley was born at the Freedom Fields Hospital in Plymouth, Devon, England. Her mother, Fiona, is a fitness instructor, and her father, Charles Andrew Huntington-Whiteley, is a chartered surveyor. She has two younger siblings; a brother, Toby, and a sister, Florence. Her paternal great-great-grandfather was politician Sir Herbert Huntington-Whiteley, 1st Baronet; Herbert's son, Eric, was the "black sheep" of the family, and had married Rosie's great-grandmother, Enid Kohn, who was from a family of Polish Jews who immigrated to England in the 1870s. Rosie's paternal grandmother was the daughter of Jacob Franks, a Sussex surgeon. Huntington-Whiteley grew up in Tavistock, Devon, on a farm. Growing up in Devon, she was bullied and teased at school for having a double-barrelled name, small breasts, and for her full lips (now one of her most famous assets). She got voted Miss Big Mouth because she talked constantly and, after a growth spurt at the age of 13, Girl Most Likely To Become A Supermodel. Bored of her farm life, she was eager to get out and go to London. In 2003, while studying at Tavistock College, she was discovered by Profile Model Management while seeking internships with several London based modelling agencies. Her first gig in front of the camera was at 16, posing for a Levi's commercial. She spent all of her first cheque on a Ford Ka, even though she couldn't drive, thinking it would be the one and only time she would ever get paid for modelling. This book is your ultimate resource for Rosie Huntington-Whiteley. Here you will find the most up-to-date information, photos, and much more. In easy to read chapters, with extensive references and links to get you to know all there is to know about her Early life, Career and Personal life right away. A quick look inside: Rosie Huntington-Whiteley, Transformers: Dark of the Moon, Witwicky family, Transformers (film series), Sir Herbert Huntington-Whiteley



Nie gelesen oder gesehn, aber heute beim Googlen drüber gestolpert und langweilig kanns eigentlich nicht sein


----------



## congo64 (6 Jan. 2012)




----------



## doebling (15 Jan. 2012)

Stieg Larsson Millenium Trilogie


----------



## Little_Lady (15 Jan. 2012)

doebling schrieb:


> Stieg Larsson Millenium Trilogie



Die schau ich mir lieber an z.b morgen um 22 Uhr 15


----------



## tommie3 (18 Jan. 2012)

Hörbuch: Devil`s Kiss von Robert Browne


----------



## MUH (27 Sep. 2012)

Sepp Holzer - Permakultur


----------



## Tr0num (27 Sep. 2012)

Tom Rob Smith - Kind 44. Habe ich zuletzt gelesen. War nicht übel.


----------



## revo27 (28 Sep. 2012)

Also ich kann jedem der fantasy mag das lied von eis und feuer empfehlen
Twar nicht ganz der herr der ringe aber kommt nah daran:thumbup:


----------



## command (28 Sep. 2012)

Habe gerade "Menschenhaven" von John Ajvide Lindqvist beendet. Ich liebe einfach diese Skandinavischen krimis, auch wenn Adler-Olsen und Mankell nicht so mein Geschmack sind. Als nächstes warte ich auf die Taschenbuchausgabe von Buschkowskys Neukölln ist überall und vertreibe mir die Zeit mit romanen der Bahnhofsbuchhandlungen da ich Pendler bin.


----------



## Shadowbeast (28 Sep. 2012)

Der Herr der Ringe - Die zwei Türme


----------



## dianelized20 (28 Sep. 2012)

beachkini schrieb:


> The Rosie Huntington-Whiteley Handbook - Everything You Need to Know about Rosie Huntington-Whiteley by Emily Smith
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich hab mir das von Diane gekauft, kannste dir sparen, totaler Müll, eigentlich nur Wikipedia plus ein paar andere Quellen auf Papier gedruckt :angry:


----------



## derbeste (29 Sep. 2012)

jon krakauer - into the wild


----------



## Trenchy (29 Sep. 2012)

Hatte von Tania Carver "Entrissen" ausgeliehen bekommen und gerade fertig gelesen. Ist sehr spannend, aber auch nichts für einen schwachen Magen. :thumbup:


----------



## obstiquas (30 Sep. 2012)

3x3 Lawinen: Risikomanagement im Wintersport....
Allerdings nur zu empfehlen wenn ihr was mit dem Thema am Hut habt ;-)


----------



## akber22 (2 Okt. 2012)

Operation Kundus von achim wohlgethan... ein Ex-Soldat erzählt von seinen erlebnissen von seinen Einsätze und vieles mehr.. muss sagen ist spannend!


----------



## johnsonjohnson (17 Okt. 2012)

Tom Clancy - red Storm Ricing. Kenne es nur im englischen orginal. Dabei wird ein fiktiver 3. Weltkrieg Nato gegen Warschauer Pakt aus der Perspektive von 5 Soldaten an unterschiedlichen Schauplätzen erzählt. Ganz interessant und in englisch einfach zu lesen.


----------



## dianelized20 (17 Okt. 2012)

*Joy Fielding - Das Verhängnis*

Hab erst so 130 Seiten gelesen, sehr interessant bis jetzt, bei Joy kann man eigentlich nix verkehrt machen. Schreibt immer sehr spannende Bücher :thumbup:


----------



## chris85 (18 Okt. 2012)

*Alexander von Humboldt*

_Ansichten der Kordilleren und Monumente der eingeborenen Völker Amerikas_

Ich geb zu man muss sich für sowas interessieren um solch ein Buch zu lesen.


----------



## Saint87 (18 Okt. 2012)

Der Pate


----------



## zepster (18 Okt. 2012)

Who I am - Pete Townshend


----------



## Swifty (19 Okt. 2012)

Momentan 50 shades of grey tolles Buch


----------



## afkk (19 Okt. 2012)

Song of Ice and Fire, diesmal auf Deutsch
Schlimm genug dass da eins doppelt so viel kostet wie auf englisch, die haben aber auch aus 5 Büchern 10 gemacht :angry:


----------



## p0wertube (22 Okt. 2012)

Hermann Hesse - der Steppenwolf 

kann man auch nur lesen, wenn man psychisch halbwegs stabil unterwegs ist


----------



## Juschi (30 Okt. 2012)

Generell zu empfehlen: Ausweitung der Kampfzone von Michel Houellebecq. Aktuell zu empfehlen: Die Target-Falle von Hans-Werner Sinn.


----------



## SnuppyNusser (26 Nov. 2012)

I am currently reading "Harry Potter and the Chamber of Secrets".

Lol, funny thing is, i always hated reading books, because of always getting crappy books in school to than review afterwards, but after finding this 1 book that got me hooked, I've tried different books since than. One series I didn't complete where after that, I tried with Harry Potter.
I just don't read every day, more those nights I can't fall asleep! XD


----------



## Thorwalez (1 Dez. 2012)

Kann jedem nur die Game of Thrones-Reihe empfehlen


----------



## chap110 (3 Dez. 2012)

Brent Weeks - Schwarzes Prisma


----------



## HunterBlade (9 Dez. 2012)

Das Lied der Dunkelheit (die Nachfolger bisher aber noch nicht gelesen)


----------



## mcross93 (29 März 2014)

Das Reich der Azteken. Ich bin ein fan alter kultur.


----------



## Faya (11 Mai 2014)

Der Richter und sein Henker


----------



## emolai (16 Mai 2014)

Replay – Das zweite Spiel von Ken Grimwood

Ok, ich LESE es zwar nicht, aber ich höre das Hörbuch - ist ja fast genau so


----------



## BlueLynne (5 Juni 2014)

Magaret Mazzantini: Das schönste Wort der Welt


----------



## Foerster (21 Dez. 2014)

"A Song of Ice an Fire" von George R.R. Martin. Auf Deutsch kenne ich die Bücher schon, auf Englisch sind sie aber besser. Was logisch ist, denn in der Übersetzung geht immer viel verloren. Michael Ende lese ich ja auch nicht auf Englisch.


----------



## Manticor (29 Dez. 2014)

Das Rad der Zeit.


----------



## Leglove (2 März 2015)

Todesurteil von Andreas Gruber - Momentan komm ich leider nicht viel zum lesen :-(


----------



## mary jane (2 März 2015)

Missing. New York von Don Winlow


----------



## BlueLynne (4 März 2015)

Jean-Philippe Blondel: 6 Uhr 61

davor Marc Michel-Amadry: 2 Zebras in New York (kurz und schön :thumbup


----------



## omit s. (8 März 2015)

Jack London: Goldrausch in Alaska,Ruf der Wildnis,Wolfsblut,Der Seewolf
Victor Hugo: Les Misérables,Der Glöckner von Notre-Dame
William Golding:Herr der Fliegen
Harriet Beecher Stowe:Onkel Toms Hütte
Daniel Defoe:Robinson Crusoe
Jilliane Hoffman:Cupido,Morpheus,Vater unser
Noah Gordon: Der Medicus,Der Schamane,Die Erben des Medicus

Ist ne Empfehlung von mir


----------



## Quebec86 (19 März 2015)

*Das Geheimnis des Herzmagneten*

_Was Sie fühlen und wie Sie sich fühlen
bestimmt Ihre Ausstrahlung.
Es zieht Menschen an, die genau dies suchen.
Wenn auch aus unterschiedlichen Gründen._


----------



## Munichbook (13 Apr. 2015)

50 shades ofg rey


----------



## goraji (27 Mai 2015)

Fix und Foxi Sammelband Nr. 2


----------



## Elwood99 (6 Juni 2015)

Momentan befinde ich mich wieder im "Fantasy-Rausch" und lese da bevorzugt die Romane von Bernhard Hennen (Der Elfen-Zyklus) und die Bücher von Markus Heitz, hier aktuell mal wieder "Die Zwerge" und die Reihe "Ulldart"


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (13 Juni 2015)

Ich hab gerade "The Roaring Queen"(1936) von Wyndham Lewis gelesen, eine Satire über den "Literatur-Pabst" seiner Zeit, Arnold Bennett. Lewis´ Englisch ist zwar schwieriger (für mich) zu verstehen als z.B. ein Krimi von Erle Stanley Gardner, aber das schadet mir nicht, ganz im Gegenteil. 
Hier gibt´s seinen Roman "Tarr" https://archive.org/details/tarregoist00lewi


----------



## BlueLynne (5 Juli 2015)

Musso: Wirst du da sein ?


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (20 Juli 2015)

"Shella" von Andrew Vachss gerade gelesen.


----------



## Max100 (21 Juli 2015)

Der Eisbrecher: Hitler in Stalins Kalkül - - von Viktor Suworow


----------



## Makucken (24 Juli 2015)

Kater Brown und die Klostermorde von Ralf Sander


----------



## dianelized20 (1 Nov. 2015)

Langeweile am Sonntag, hab ich doch glatt mal wieder gelesen 

Früher alles von ihm verschlungen, mach ich doch mal ein Re-Reading 

*John Saul - Im Banne des Bösen*


----------



## mystique (26 März 2016)

Create yourself a Goodread account. This is kind of a facebook for bookworm! It's amazing! I always find inspiration right there!

I am currently reading Harlan Coben books. This is about murder and mystery. Really good!


----------



## Sven. (26 März 2016)

Ich lese gerade Herr der Ringe alle drei Bänder in einem Buch, sehr Interessant


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (4 Mai 2016)

Graham Greene: Erzählungen.
Von den Romanen, die ich in den letzten 30 Jahren von ihm angefangen habe zu lesen, hab ich keinen bis zum Ende gelesen. Die Erzählungen gefallen mir allerdings gut.


----------



## fuchtzehn (26 Juni 2016)

"Us" von David Nicholls, mein Lieblingsauthor aus Brexit.


----------



## moritz89 (14 Juli 2016)

Alles von Tom Clancy, Michael Chrichton, usw.


----------



## Eisfeldt54 (13 Nov. 2016)

Warte auf den neuen von Dan Brown


----------



## BlueLynne (18 Dez. 2016)

Lucy Clarke: "Die Landkarte der Liebe"

gerade schon von ihr gelesen: "Das Haus, das in den Wellen verschwand" und
"Der Sommer, in dem es zu schneien begann" 

leicht, angenehm zu lesen, spannend ohne Krimi zu sein


----------



## BlueLynne (29 Jan. 2017)

Marie Matisek: "Nackt unter Krabben"
Küsten-Roman

leicht, unterhaltend, angenehm

habe davor "Sonnen Segeln" gelesen: spielt in Südfrankreich, Grasse

ebenfalls leicht und entspannend zu lesen


----------



## BlueLynne (9 Mai 2017)

Anna Romer: "Das Rosenholzzimmer" 
'einfache Unterhaltung, spannend'

davor: Jodi Picoult "Solange Du bei uns bist" unterhaltend und doch ein ernstes Thema: Entscheidung, ob und ab wann das Leben eines Patienten beendet werden darf/soll ...


----------



## dianelized20 (10 Mai 2017)

Stephen King - Der Anschlag

1000 Seiten sind ein Brett, aber sehr gut bisher :thumbup:


----------



## Udes21 (16 Mai 2017)

Adler-Olsen


----------



## BlueLynne (21 Mai 2017)

Frederica de Cesco: "Mondtänzerin"

früher auch: "Tochter des Windes"


----------



## BlueLynne (26 Juni 2017)

Luigi Priandello: "Angst vor dem Glück" Erzählungen vom italienischen Literaturnobelpreisträger
und
Brigritte Kanitz "Fahr zur Hölle, Schatz"

letzteres -> leicht, witzig, humorvoll


----------



## BlueLynne (7 Juli 2017)

Andrea Schacht: Schiffbruch und Glücksfall

und 

Rebecca Martin: Die verlorene Geschichte


----------



## hirnknall (12 Juli 2017)

Lese gerade Stephen King Es. Aber die ungekürzte Version mit grob geschätzten 1500 Seiten :WOW:

Kommt echt gut


----------



## Jools (15 Juli 2017)

Star Wars - Die Thrawn-Trilogie


----------



## Claudia (24 Juli 2017)

Rainer Löffler - Der Näher


----------



## dianelized20 (27 Juli 2017)

Gerade den Film gesehen, gefiel mir ganz gut, wie so häufig soll das Buch ja besser sein, schaun wer mal...


----------



## Eisfeldt54 (4 Dez. 2017)

Das neue Buch von Karen Slaughter


----------



## pantyhoseaddict (9 Dez. 2017)

Gerade fertig geworden: Dan Brown - Origin


----------



## eddiethebeast (15 Mai 2018)

Game of Thrones - Clash of Kings


----------



## BlueLynne (21 Mai 2018)

Lucinda Riley 
"Die sieben Schwestern"
"Die Sturmschwester"
"Die Schattenschwester"
"Die Perlenschwester"

von den 7 Romanen sind diese 4 bereits erschienen: spannend, unterhaltsam, interessant


----------



## Tittelelli (21 Mai 2018)

Die Arie vom toten Hund


----------



## dianelized20 (23 Mai 2018)

*Jelena Dokic - Unbreakable*

Erschreckende Geschichte des Tennismädels, was hätte aus der werden können ohne den Terrorvater  Bisher nur auf Englisch erschienen


----------



## hirnknall (27 Mai 2018)

Lese gerade _Clive Barker_, die Bücher des Blutes, Teil I-III :good:

Hätte ich auch schon früher machen können, aber früher bedeutete für mich Bücher lesen abwarten, bis das Buch verfilmt wird 

Hellraiser und Hellbound waren Meisterwerke, zumindest in der holländischen Version 

Aber wenn ich den Schinken durch habe, werde ich mir wahrscheinlich das neue Buch von Dan Chaon kaufen, also "Der Wille zum Bösen" soso


----------



## dianelized20 (19 Juni 2018)

hirnknall schrieb:


> Lese gerade _Clive Barker_, die Bücher des Blutes, Teil I-III :good:
> 
> Hätte ich auch schon früher machen können, aber früher bedeutete für mich Bücher lesen abwarten, bis das Buch verfilmt wird
> 
> ...



Hellraiser und Hellbound bekommt man inzwischen auch in DE uncut, 1ter Teil sogar ab 16 beer2

Die Bücher des Blutes sind echt gut :thumbup:


----------



## dianelized20 (8 Okt. 2018)




----------



## Claudia (8 Okt. 2018)

*Verachtung *von Jussi Adler Olsen aus der Reihe vom Sonderdezernat Q


----------



## ultrabrutale (25 Nov. 2018)

Das Lied von Feuer und Eis


----------



## Steinar (8 Aug. 2020)

Habe gerade begonnen Liebe mich, töte mich von Jennifer Hillier zu lesen


----------



## Freddy53 (7 Mai 2022)

John F. Kennedy
Staatsstreich in Amerika


----------



## Freddy53 (7 Mai 2022)

John F. Kennedy
Staatsstreich in Amerika


----------



## c0rN (12 Mai 2022)

terry pratchet : die Nachtwache


----------



## Darth Tittious (10 Juni 2022)

Ready Player One


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (16 Juni 2022)

Karl Hans Strobl - Rex
Ein Hunderoman:thumbup:


----------



## r0ck3tm4n (18 Juni 2022)

Letzten Teil von Expanse.


----------



## TNT (21 Juni 2022)

Ich versuche mich seit längerer Zeit an den Klassikern. Im Moment diesen


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (22 Juni 2022)

Heinrich Zschokke - Die Walpurgisnacht 
Heinrich Zschokke - Die Nacht in Brczwezmcisl


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (24 Juni 2022)

Karl Hans Strobl - Der Attentäter


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (29 Juni 2022)

Willy Seidel - Die magische Laterne des Herrn Zinkeisen


----------



## schatten (29 Juni 2022)

Lese mal wieder alle Hornblower Romane von C.S. Forester.
Wer mal "Des Königs Admiral" mit Gregory Pack gesehen hat und diese Genre mag, der ist hier richtig aufgehoben.
Die ersten Jahre seiner Seefahrerkarriere gibt es auch als Fernsehserie, die aber eher mager geraten ist.


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (3 Juli 2022)

Paul Busson - Sebaldusnacht


----------



## Hope (9 Juli 2022)

Hänge schon länger bei George R.R. Martins "A dance with dragons" fest... hoffe ich kriegs zu Ende gelesen bis der nächste Teil rauskommt.  Definitiv besser als die TV-Serie (wie immer eigentlich) und ich genieße die Story, hab nur einfach zu wenig Zeit um dran zu bleiben...


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (16 Juli 2022)

Frank Heller - Drei Mörder treten ein


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (21 Juli 2022)

Paul Busson - Die Wiedergeburt des Melchior Dronte


----------



## Cherubini (30 Juli 2022)

Friedrich Christian Delius - Der Sonntag, an dem ich Weltmeister wurde


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (3 Aug. 2022)

Willy Seidel - Der Gott im Treibhaus (1925)


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (8 Aug. 2022)

Roda Roda - Junker Marius


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (12 Aug. 2022)

Karl Hans Strobl - Totenhorn-Südwand (1939)


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (24 Aug. 2022)

William Shakespeare - Hamlet, Prinz von Dännemark (Übersetzer: Christoph Martin Wieland)


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (20 Okt. 2022)

Willy Seidel - Schattenpuppen (1927)


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (4 Nov. 2022)

Das waren noch Buchtitel.


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (12 Nov. 2022)

Friedrich Freksa - Histörchen (1912)


----------



## EmilS (14 Nov. 2022)

Karsten Dusse:_ Achtsam morden_ + Fortsetzungen
_sehr lehrreich! _


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (28 Nov. 2022)

Karl Hans Strobl - Die alten Türme (1921)


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (7 Dez. 2022)

Nikolai Ljesskow - Lady Macbeth und andere Geschichten


----------

